# صور وتصاميم للشهداء من تجميعى



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*



**






 
































* 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 
​



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شهداء

دة تصميم كنت بعملة في يوم عيد الحب قبل ماانزل القداس علي طول 

التصميم دة بيجمع عدد كبير من شهداء العصر

الشهيد جورج فتحي شهيد الزتون

شهداء نجع حمادي

شهداء الاسكندرية

مع ذكر شهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة بالعراق

و شهيد العمرانية 
*
*


*


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
الراحة الابدية اعطهم يارب ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليهم 
امين​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*  شهداء المقطم*





*





 شهداء الكشح**

*






 *





*




*
شهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*الشهيد مينا نبيل هلالى





**الشهيد مينا نبيل هلالى





**الشهيدة مريم فكرى - 16 عام 
الزاوية الحمرا - القاهرة





**مايكل وصفى أبادير - 23 سنة - الزاوية الحمرا 





**جرجس لمعى - 30 سنة





**الشهيد ابانوب عوض الله نعيم - 18 سنة




**الشهيد مينا نبيل هلالى







*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مسيحي عراقي انا قال:


> بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> الراحة الابدية اعطهم يارب ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليهم
> امين​


*آمين آمين آمين

شكراا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماسبيــــــــــرو*




















​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2011)

صور مؤلمة جداا
اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة 
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم آمين
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> صور مؤلمة جداا
> اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة
> ربنا ينيح نفوسهم آمين
> ربنا يبارك​


*عمرنا ما هننساهم
ربنا ينيحهم
وليذكرونا أمام عرش النعمه

شكرا أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يرحمناااااااا بصلاتهم​* *ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

آمين آمين آمين
شكراااا جداااا​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ياااااااااااه كل ده
مش يغلوا علي ربنا
واكيد ربنا هيجيب حقهم
وعقبالنا نبقي زيهم بس ياريت اكون استاهل 
اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة يا شهداء المسيح
ميرسي ليك استاذي علي المجهود الكبير ده
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياااااااااااه كل ده
> مش يغلوا علي ربنا
> واكيد ربنا هيجيب حقهم
> وعقبالنا نبقي زيهم بس ياريت اكون استاهل
> ...


ربنا معاكم
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
الرب يباركك خدمتك​*


----------



## soso a (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحهم 

مجهود راااااااائع يا استاذ 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
> الرب يباركك خدمتك​*


*آمين
شكرا أختنا الغاليه​*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربنا ينيح روحهم
> 
> مجهود راااااااائع يا استاذ
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*شكرا جدااا لذوقك
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## free20 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة
شكرا جزيلا على الصور
والمجهود الرائع
ربنا موجود
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

free20 قال:


> *اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة
> شكرا جزيلا على الصور
> والمجهود الرائع
> ربنا موجود
> *​


*آمين
شكرااا جداا
للمرور الرااائع*​


----------



## emelioo (15 أكتوبر 2011)

* نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

emelioo قال:


> * نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى*


شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
مرور جميل جدا​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
ثانكيو بهنسى​


----------

